# New Craftsman brushtrimmer wont rev



## 2strokin (May 8, 2005)

32 cc model 71-79580 with only about 4 tanks of gas thru it.(Sorry I didnt pay extra for the "bumper to bumper " warranty) Are the idle/rich adjustment screws actually there under the plugs or are they just plugs? Runs like it needs carb adj, but seeing how its CARB compliant, it doesnt seem like its adjustable. New in-tank filter/muffler clean/fresh gas / proper mix


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That carb does not have plugs over the adjustment screws but requires a special tool to adjust the screws. It most likely needs both opened up 1/8 to 1/4 turn. If it is still under the original 1 year warranty then you can send it in and have tha carb adjusted at no cost.


----------



## 2strokin (May 8, 2005)

Thankster, Hankster..I'll send 'er back to Sears..Is that a tool that Sears will sell(or another source)?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sears does sell it but I have no idea what the part number is. Anyone that sells Poulan parts should be able to get you the tool.


----------

